# Neuer Linux Testserver "LPIC Prüfungssimulation Online"



## LPI Forum (18. April 2005)

<---------------- Anfang NEWS ----------------> 

Die deutschsprachige Online Testsimulation für alle, die sich auf die LPI-Zertifizierung vorbereiten. Natürlich kostenlos!

Diese LPI - Prüfungssimulation soll dabei helfen, sich einer Prüfungssituation auszusetzen. Anschließend bekommt der Benutzer eine Auswertung über die abgelegte Prüfung. Die Ergebnisse können jederzeit wieder eingesehen werden, da diese auf dem Server für jeden registrierten User gespeichert werden.

Der Clou dabei ist, das die Fragen der Prüfungen aus einer Datenbank für jeden einzelnen Test neu zusammengestellt und die Reihenfolge der Fragen sowie der Antworten per Zufall angeordnet werden.

Somit ist jeder Test ein Unikat!

Sicherlich auch interessant für Ausbilder & Dozenten, die ihre Schüler einer nachvollziehbaren Prüfungssituation aussetzten und das Ergebnis anschließend mit ihnen besprechen wollen, da alle Prüfungsergebnisse abgespeichert werden und jederzeit aufrufbar sind.

Dieser Testserver ist ein Partnerprojekt des Forums von www.lpi-forum.de und wird ab sofort kontinuierlich mit neuen Fragen und Test erweitert.

URL: http://www.lpi-test.de 

<---------------- Ende NEWS ---------------->


----------

